
Gilead's coronavirus treatment to cost $3,120 for U.S. insured patients - elorant
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/29/gileads-coronavirus-treatment-remdesivir-to-cost-3120-for-us-insured-patients.html
======
rpiguy
Trump should use the defense production act to force them to make the drug for
cost, similar to how companies were ordered to make ventilators.

